# Anyone going tomorrow



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Going to POC tomorrow for a Tarpon check. Weather will be good. Might get lucky. All are welcome to go if you want. Putting in at Froggies. More boats, more eyes.


----------



## armadillophil (Apr 13, 2013)

Did you have any luck? Im heading down Tuesday.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

Ill be down Thur and Friday if y'all are there to team up.


----------



## tarpon83keys (Feb 27, 2012)

Anybody going this weekend for Tarpon?


----------



## tarpon83keys (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like I can't make it this weekend to POC to much going on at home. I will be going next weekend if anybody is interested in another boat helping scout for Tarpon pm me and maybe we can get get together and catch some big fish and have fun.


----------

